# My first watch design - retro automotive-inspired timepiece



## andywiller (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi, everyone!

My name is Andrew. I'm currently working on the watch called Willer. It's inspired by retro cars' elements, parts and dashboards. I have six final designs now from which I need to choose best of the best. Please, help me with this matter! Vote for those designs you like the most. Would be nice to hear some feedback too.


----------



## men (Oct 7, 2013)

3 it looks more in balance for me.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Tachymeter on a non-chrono is a no-go.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

andrea__81 said:


> Tachymeter on a non-chrono is a no-go.
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Totally agree... That's the first thing I saw. Otherwise there are some interesting things. But would like to know a bit more about the Specs .... Mostly concerning the size and movement. Like the looks but still seems massive! (Something that personally do not really like)

And I think you have too many choices, you might have to make a even shorter list and focus on details .... For example know you have different dial configurations with hour or minute indexes.... Try to make a choice about what do you really want in terms of functions and then make a proposal in order to just work on make one perfect! (As much as it is possible )

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Third model looks interesting


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't help wondering how these might look with the hands in different positions.


----------



## andywiller (Nov 25, 2017)

davidrrd said:


> Totally agree... That's the first thing I saw. Otherwise there are some interesting things. But would like to know a bit more about the Specs .... Mostly concerning the size and movement. Like the looks but still seems massive! (Something that personally do not really like)
> 
> And I think you have too many choices, you might have to make a even shorter list and focus on details .... For example know you have different dial configurations with hour or minute indexes.... Try to make a choice about what do you really want in terms of functions and then make a proposal in order to just work on make one perfect! (As much as it is possible )
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi! As for the specs, case diameter is 42 mm, it's thickness will be 12 mm, the dial itself is 33 mm. Haven't decided for the movement yet. Surely I'll pick something fancy with an automatic winding.


----------



## andywiller (Nov 25, 2017)

Chascomm said:


> I can't help wondering how these might look with the hands in different positions.


When there will be photos of the actual prototypes, I'll share it here


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

Congratulations, very refreshing design. Just I do not agree with the case. It needs a bit different. I don't like the wire lugs


----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

I love the 3rd design


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

It’s a hard tie between 2 and 3. I get why 3 is getting most votes, it’s more of a ‘standard’ dial... but the design on 2 is very compelling 


Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## andywiller (Nov 25, 2017)

ciccio_started_it said:


> It's a hard tie between 2 and 3. I get why 3 is getting most votes, it's more of a 'standard' dial... but the design on 2 is very compelling
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


That's bad. Kinda hoped to get beyond a "standard" dial in sympathies


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

andywiller said:


> That's bad. Kinda hoped to get beyond a "standard" dial in sympathies


I'd say that with all of the ones 1-3, there's a problem with visual elements representing 5 and 7. The screw heads are just a little off, and it's confusing. I know you're going for a gauge thing, but there should be some sort of index there, and certainly shouldn't be something that's not an index, looks like an index, but just doesn't quite align.

IMHO.

Also 4 or 6 for me, mostly on that basis. 3 is honestly pretty compelling if something ends up being done to the bottom of the dial. There's something to be said for not deviating *too* far from expectations, and it looks both standard and less like a pure gauge copy than some.

I'm also a bit curious as to sizing and have some concerns about how 'heavy' the bezel will be. I'm only seeing the renders from the top, though.


----------



## sachan (Apr 10, 2018)

I love the 2 design, for me it's perfect balance between black and red.


----------



## OvrSteer (Feb 17, 2014)

Crickets chirping? The brand's account hasn't logged in since last year.


----------



## undonewatches (Mar 9, 2016)

Great designs! Would go for either the 3rd or 4th


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

#6 for me...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Nobody likes #1?

That is my pick!


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Nobody likes #1?
> 
> That is my pick!


My pick as well. They are all really near designs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andywiller (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi again, everyone! It's been more than a year since I've started working on my Willer Watches project. Your feedback was very important to me and this year I spent time polishing the final variant of my first timepiece. I added a lot of details to the design, making the watch more interesting and worthy as a design object, deciding to go for applied indexes in retro type, authentic revolution counter's red zone and keeping second hand in form of a wheel which smoothly rides through the dial. i also picked a green mild lume as the most appropriate for such design. The case now fully resembles a tire, as well as its crown. Here are the photos of the prototype I have in my disposal. It would be nice to hear some feedback now, on the overall progress and all.

Here are some of the coolest photos I have for now as a preview.


----------



## L-800 (Jul 16, 2013)

This is a very impressive work!

Suggestion: "type B" dial (Hours instead minutes) and five bolts center seconds wheel


----------



## andywiller (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks, L-800! The topic is very rich on variations of design, so if this project will be successful and convince me to continue, I'll offer much larger variety of designs. Have tons of ideas on it! And thank you for your opinion 

By the way, I just launched my page on Kickstarter for Willer Watches, so if you're interested, you're welcome to seek it there and participate in these watches' history  The policy of this platform suggests heavy discounting, so it's also a good way to save good money, too!


----------



## dw3107 (Jun 25, 2009)

Congratulations, designs look quite appealing but perhaps a tad cluttered. Best of luck with it

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andywiller (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for your praise, dw3107!

It's been a month since I launched my first watch project on Kickstarter. During this period, Willer was able to raise more than 50 000 euros, unlock one new color option and reveal another one. So I came up with several palette variations, putting them to vote, with the two obvious leaders - Blue & Red and Black & Yellow versions. So, what do you think about these two new colors? Do they fit the overall watch design?


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

3 for me. It has a better symmetry

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Three


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

3 is tops!


----------



## andywiller (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi again and thanks for keeping choosing, guys  However, a little bit late for that - the fundraising campaign on Kickstarter will end in less than 4 days. We were able to unlock both color variations above (blue / yellow), add an option of adding a solid sapphire crystal and introduced pouches (with not much interest, sadly ) Nevertheless, Willer feels fine, so if you like my watch, now could be the last opportunity to get it with a huge discount and support a young watchmaker


----------



## sandoso (Apr 9, 2008)

I love number 5. All are very cool. Nice job


----------



## Suwaidan (Dec 10, 2018)

I remember seeing the fundraising campaign on Kickstarter for this watch a while ago and I was really impressed with the amazing design and the amazing attention paid to details (the most important thing in a watch, in my opinion). I just wanted to congratulate you on the success this watch turned to be. There are no doubts in my mind that your products have what it takes to make a successful watch company. I wish you the best of luck, and keep up the good work Andy!


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

I just wanted to say well-done. I think your design concept and the realization of it are spectacular. Love the styling and details. I hope you have a ton of success with this project and many years of great watches ahead.


----------

